
Microsoft copies your encryption key for Windows 10 to its servers - ck2
https://theintercept.com/2015/12/28/recently-bought-a-windows-computer-microsoft-probably-has-your-encryption-key/
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10807836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10807836)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10806201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10806201)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10806154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10806154)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10804856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10804856)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10801597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10801597)

~~~
ck2
Oh wow it is a dupe, sorry.

Apparently HN is now allowing dupes within the same few days.

I thought they relaxed dupes but not that much.

Oh I see now, if there are no comments on a submission, they allow re-
submission.

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed. It seems that dupes are allowed after a few hours, provided the
earlier submission didn't get any traction. If something is re-submitted then
clearly people think it's relevant, so it's allowed a second chance.

Or third.

Or more.

The question is this: What should be done other than just allowing re-
submissions?

~~~
ck2
Yeah within 48 hours I feel like allowing dupes is silly, just allow them to
become votes so the original gets some attention.

~~~
dang
The time window for that to work is far less than 48 hours—it's more like 1
hour.

We're working on this; it's harder than it sounds, there isn't a trivial
solution, and there are tradeoffs.

